# Players Expectations: Steve Nash



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if ShuHan or Joe do this yearly. But we did this last year so I thought we'd
start it this year. Do it before training camp. So, lets predict the stats for our
MVP. 

*Player: Steve Nash*










MPG: 33
PPG: 15
APG: 10
RPG: 3
SPG: 1
FG: 50%


EDIT - Added FG


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MPG: 32
PPG: 14.4
APG: 10.3
RPG: 3.1
SPG: .55


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

15 ppg
13 apg
3.5 topg


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Mpg: 32
Ppg: 15.7
Apg: 12
Rpg: 3.4
Spg: .65
Fg: 52%


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

MPG: 30
PPG: 14
APG: 11.4
RPG: 3.2
SPG: 1.1
FG: 52%

Added bonus - will have 95% on FT


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

ye that 14 - 15ppg range sounds reasonable, with 10-13 assists. Rebounds might even be 2.5-4.5, but i guess amare/kurt/boris/marion steal the rebounds off him lol.

MPG - 31
TOPG - 2.8,
FG - 50.1%
FT - 90.7%


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Mpg: 32
Ppg: 12
Apg: 11.3
Rpg: 4
Spg: 1.25
Fg: 67%


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dynamic™ said:


> Mpg: 32
> Ppg: 12
> Apg: 11.3
> Rpg: 4
> ...


I hope you were kidding about his FG%


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Mpg: 32
Ppg: 13.3
Apg: 10.3
Rpg: 2.3
Spg: .55
Fg: 49%


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

Mpg - 35
Ppg - 16.0
Rpg - 2.0
Apg - 11.5
Spg - 1.0
Fg% - 50
3pg% - 42


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Mpg: 32
> Ppg: 12
> Apg: 11.3
> Rpg: 4
> ...


Dynamic might be onto something.....

Here's Nash's preseason numbers.
*PPG* 12.7 
*RPG* 2.7 
*APG* 8.6 
*SPG* 1.43 
*BPG* .29 
*FG%* .596 
*FT%* .917 
*3P%* .476 

Almost shooting 60 percent... :eek8:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash has avged



MPG: 35
PPG: 18.8
APG: 11.5
RPG: 3.5
SPG: .8
FG: 53%
3pt% 46.4%
FT 89.3


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Another fabulous season from Nash. We keep expecting to see him level out, or drop some but he just gets better and better.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing, he's exceeded everyones' expectations! And that's after coming off 2 straight seasons as the league's MVP!


----------

